# I'm done



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm in the works to tearing down nearly everything i have, until a later time, i am just too pissed right now. I've lost alot of money in a recent order to have paid for dead fish nothing to be done about it. Not the first time it's happened, im not talking alil $20 here $40 there, im talking 1k+ worth. Am tired of it.

As of right now just two tanks stand that will be staying the one in my office which i am still deciding about tearing down, and the 29g reef tank will stay as i dont have problems with SW people orders. 

:-x :-x :-x :-x :-x :-x :-x :-x :-x :-x :-x :-x


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow...sorry to hear that. 

None of my business, but maybe you should think it over for a while before you come to that decision.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Apr 9, 2006)

What terrible news. Why can't anything be done about your order?


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

Um...dang Marty sorry to hear that. What happened?


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG ~ I'm really sorry.... I really hope things look up SOON. DAMN!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

take a deep breath and rethink this whole think marty..never act in the heat of the moment.a grand is a lot to lose;but it is not the end..give things a little time to settle.i am sure your love for the hobby will see you through.

John


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your losses Marty, but chin up, these things happen.
I once lost about $3000 worth of fish which were all linked to one big system. I found out that someone had left bleech on a shelf near one of the tanks and it fell in, wipped out the whole system.
I've learned not to let these little incidents discourage me from fishkeeping, and always be prepared for the worst, that way you won't be dissapointed.
Now I'm back on track, and have made all the money I lost all those years ago.
If you notice, I never bid on auctions and never order online for live fish. This isn't because I'm afraid of fraud, it's because I don't want the hastle of having to deal with the dead ones that turn up, having to return them, and also I don't think it's right for the fish to have to put up with such a long journey.
Now when ever ordering from wholesalers etc I always order from places not too far away and make a note of their address, so just in case they mess me around I can throttle them.lol

Keep us updated as to what happens Marty, but please don't let this incident, or number of incidents discourage you.
Fishforums is here for you if you need any advice!

CM.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, I didn't think I would see MARTY saying this....


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm really sorry Marty. I hope that you can get it straightened out.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Seriously Marty, like John, don't make a quick decision on this lossing $1k. Keep at this and never let this slow you down.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://market.kingsnake.com/complaint.php


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd be pissed too


----------

